
Trello – $10M ARR, 14M signups, 150,000 New Weekly Users - JackPoach
https://medium.com/@did_78238/trello-annual-sales-user-base-and-other-stats-1fc78abe2689#.qab8zrgor
======
neurobuddha
Recently released a self-hosted Trello alternative called Wheatbin:
[http://wheatbin.com](http://wheatbin.com). It combines Kanban with the Law of
the Harvest.

It's 100 percent free, open source and available on Github.

~~~
agmcleod
Nice! I did my own clone as well, just containing the 3 boards of todo
inprogress & complete. Made it to learn react, and react native (for the
mobile version). I mostly use trello now, as they've just managed to make a
much stronger web client than I can. I still like my own mobile client better
though.

Also the fact their app works completely offline for a while now is rather
handy.

